# Popular substrate?



## foxfish (21 Sep 2011)

So who is using what at the moment?
It is not easy or cheap to get Substrates where I live so I would like to know which one is working for folk..


----------



## sdlra (21 Sep 2011)

depends what you are wanting it for


----------



## foxfish (21 Sep 2011)

Nothing more than an efficient growing medium, no design plans for a new scape but, I have a bountifully selection of Crypts.


----------



## Alastair (21 Sep 2011)

Tesco low dust lightweight cat litter is ace in my tank. cheap as chips too.


----------



## Tom (21 Sep 2011)

I'm having happy times with Fluval Stratum and ADA Africana at the moment. Mud is also working well for me


----------



## foxfish (22 Sep 2011)

I have been using inert substrates for years, sand, gravel cat litter etc but, I want to try one of the more advanced ones now.
The problem I have is - living on an island (Guernsey) every thing has to be imported so 25kg of substrate is going to cost double its value to import!!
However my friends daughter has moved to the UK & my friend takes his car across the water every few months to visit her.
 So apart from wanting the substrate I also need an outlet near Southampton?


----------



## Dan Walter (22 Sep 2011)

Hi Foxfish, Aquajardin have a store near to Southampton and have a good range of substrates including the ADA soils. Worth checking out if you're in the area. 

I'm currently using Florabase Columbo with good results although I found the grain size a bit large for my liking. 

Cheers

Dan


----------



## nayr88 (22 Sep 2011)

Dan Walter said:
			
		

> Hi Foxfish, Aquajardin have a store near to Southampton and have a good range of substrates including the ADA soils. Worth checking out if you're in the area.
> 
> I'm currently using Florabase Columbo with good results although I found the grain size a bit large for my liking.
> 
> ...



There two different sizes  i use the smaller of the 2 and looks great in a nano. Very happy with it to

Also used ada and was very pleased with that also.


----------



## ashcarter89 (22 Sep 2011)

im using red sea substrate at the moment with the jbl manado on top only problem with the jbl is that doesnt matter how much you wash it there is still dust everywhere


----------



## Jim (22 Sep 2011)

Inert for me.

I just honestly don't see the sense in paying out lots of $$$ for "highly marketed" substrate.

I have always used inert and the last 5 years inert with EI and the results are outstanding. I couldn't improve upon it.

Sorry.....but I see these "soils' as the Cabbage Patch Dolls of this decade.


----------



## clonitza (22 Sep 2011)

Tropica/Tetra/JBL/Sera substrate (or home made) capped with quartz gravel (try and find Dennerle if you want other colors than white), crypts grow better than in ADA soils for example (tested).

Mike


----------



## Katch (22 Sep 2011)

mineralize your own soil.


----------

